# Super Six pictures



## discodave (Apr 29, 2007)

Googled System Six and found some pictures on a bike shops website in VT. Looks sweet.


----------



## discodave (Apr 29, 2007)

*More for your viewing pleasure*

Found another interesting link. Looks like some early '08 introduction bikes from an Italian website. Looks like the System Six maybe a thing of the past. Here's the link. Even more carbon for next year, NICE!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

these are in the supersix main thread. However, the second link you brought up confirmed my suspicions that the system six is down and out. Nowhere in it mentions the system six.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

well i know the system six, is not going totally out of production because i just ordered one of their 2008 models. Comes with sram rival but i dont know the full specs of it yet. Supposed to retail for somewhere around 2600-2800. I think it would be stupid of them to discontinue the system six as right now it is still their stiffest model even taking into acount the new super six. And from what our rep told us the caad series as well as the six13 and the synapse are also staying.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

More info and euro pricings here.


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

nice pics but that bike looks *way* to small for you. that stack height under the stem cant be safe.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

It's not mine, the pictures are from a shop's web site in the Netherlands...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Looks awesome. Super thin seatstays but beefy chainstays and downtube. Wonder what the ride quality is like.


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

More pics here from Cyclingtime.com

https://www.cyclingtime.com/photouploads/photos/2007_38/49822.jpg
https://www.cyclingtime.com/photouploads/photos/2007_38/49818.jpg
https://www.cyclingtime.com/photouploads/photos/2007_38/49821.jpg


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

discodave said:


> Found another interesting link. Looks like some early '08 introduction bikes from an Italian website. Looks like the System Six maybe a thing of the past. Here's the link. Even more carbon for next year, NICE!


The specs on this link of the ultegra bikes call the shifters and derailleurs Ultergra SL. Just thought that was interesting to notice, I wonder what that will turn out to be.


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

Yeah it's a new Groupset and according to my dealer the Super six Ultegra order times are subject to the delivery of this new GS from Shimano. 

Anyone got any ideas what the diferences will be?


----------



## TAbiker (Oct 2, 2006)

cyclingnews.com just did a review of "bikes of the peleton" of the giro. one of the bikes is the Super Six here is the link: 

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=/photos/2007/tech/features/giro_wrap/Giro07Tech-Cdale8


aparently it isnt much of a secret anymore


----------



## toyota (Sep 4, 2006)

teffisk said:


> The specs on this link of the ultegra bikes call the shifters and derailleurs Ultergra SL. Just thought that was interesting to notice, I wonder what that will turn out to be.


 http://www.light-bikes.de/eng/2007/06/01/shimano-ultegra-sl/


----------



## jhenry4 (Feb 4, 2006)

*cyclingnews review*

cyclingnews.com has a quick look review posted on the Super Six.
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2007/features/cannondale_supersix07


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Not much of a secret, they are on Cannondale's website now with the full specs.


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Our rep said that he just got his this week. Since we ride the same size bike I am hoping that je lets me borrow it for a little test session.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

Just looked at the specs on Cannondale's website for the S6.

The new bottom bracket comes with *Ceramic bearings* !! :thumbsup:


----------



## discodave (Apr 29, 2007)

*Awesomeness*

Cb thats funny about your rep, our rep dropped by the shop today with his sample. The supersix is amazing in person. There is so much going on with this frame. Between the hugh drive side chainstay to the elgantly shaped seatstays the back end of this bike is a work of art. I took a quick spin around the block and all I can say is I starting to save up for one. It accelrated extremely well and dampened the vibrations of our crapped paved parking lot very nicely. I can only imagine what this thing feels like on a nice 2 to 3 hour ride. The only negative I could see has nothing to do with the frame, the stock control tech stem was really flexy and was not worthy of the stiffness of the rest of the bike. I would immediately trade that thing out with a thomson or something of that nature. The rep said that the bike weighed in the low 15lbs range without pedals on his crappy scale. It was the dura ace model that did not have the new SL Hollowgram cranks. The red and white decals on the black frame were very subtle, very classy imho. Yeah, I guess the kids are eating mac and cheese for next few months cause daddy needs a new bike!


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

discodave said:


> Cb thats funny about your rep, our rep dropped by the shop today with his sample. The supersix is amazing in person. There is so much going on with this frame. Between the hugh drive side chainstay to the elgantly shaped seatstays the back end of this bike is a work of art. I took a quick spin around the block and all I can say is I starting to save up for one. It accelrated extremely well and dampened the vibrations of our crapped paved parking lot very nicely. I can only imagine what this thing feels like on a nice 2 to 3 hour ride. The only negative I could see has nothing to do with the frame, the stock control tech stem was really flexy and was not worthy of the stiffness of the rest of the bike. I would immediately trade that thing out with a thomson or something of that nature. The rep said that the bike weighed in the low 15lbs range without pedals on his crappy scale. It was the dura ace model that did not have the new SL Hollowgram cranks. The red and white decals on the black frame were very subtle, very classy imho. Yeah, I guess the kids are eating mac and cheese for next few months cause daddy needs a new bike!


Disco, what was the list price on the SuperSix w/ DuraAce that you tested?


----------



## paint (Jul 25, 2005)

I think the frame is sexy, particularly the fork. But goodness, do they have to do the double logo on the downtube? Such a shame.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the dual-logo ("Quad-Wrap") looks the biz. It's Pro, ya know.


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

These are some pics of my cannondale reps super sicks, hope he doesn't mind me posting them. It looks pretty nice though.









<p>


----------



## the_brett (May 17, 2006)

I'd like to see this bike with a set of zipp 404s.


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

Anyone know what's up with the first leaked shots of the SuperSix having what appear to be black anodized SL cranks?

On Cannondale's site and in pics of actual bikes they have straight aluminum finish.

Is, or will, black be a future option?


----------

